# canister filters



## shaneo (Aug 11, 2008)

hey guys,
just a quick question about the hoses on canister filters, how often should they be replaced?? 
I'm asking, because my eheim hoses seem to have lost their "elasticity" for a better word. They don't seem to hold on with the screw tightened anymore. 

thanks in advance,

shane


----------



## WiyRay (Jan 11, 2009)

I noticed that with one of the hoses too.
what I basically did was disconnect it, cut about 1/2 inch off the end which covers the connection and reconnect. so far so good...


----------



## Julian (Jun 29, 2008)

hell half the time they don't seem water tight when they are new either


----------



## shaneo (Aug 11, 2008)

thanks for the info... (gonna try cutting off a little bit) if not, go and get some new hoses.


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Hose is pretty cheap, ask Harold at Menagerie - he usually has a big roll.


----------



## CICHthis (Oct 10, 2008)

Is Menagerie cheaper than Big Als, how much do they charge a foot.


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

or get* thick* walled drinking water grade tube from Home Depot, etc. I've got hoses going on 15 years.


----------



## theprodigy (Feb 23, 2009)

just cut it off and buy a metal "o" ring you can tighten with a screwdriver. its like 75 cents at HD.


----------



## xr8dride (Feb 24, 2009)

Hoses even originals are very cheap..you are looking at about $1 something a ft for the smaller diameter, and maybe $2 and change a ft for the larger diameter. I just put all new hoses on both my Eheim 2217's and it was cheap.


----------



## shaneo (Aug 11, 2008)

good idea about the hose clamps too!
i haven't bought any hose in forever... sounds like it's not really over priced.

on another note, should planted tanks have a lot of water flow??? like, my 27 gallon has eheim 2213 and it doesn't seem to get enough flow... I was thinking of putting my fluval 403 on it as well, minus the spray bar. any thoughts?


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

If you dont mind clear hose you can pick up hose at princess auto for 11 bucks for 20 feet . I like the clear as I can tell better when my hoses need cleaning . They have all kinds of hoses .


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

CICHthis said:


> Is Menagerie cheaper than Big Als, how much do they charge a foot.


Gonna have to ask them!


----------



## shaneo (Aug 11, 2008)

$2.39/ft at big al's on kennedy!


----------

